# Grizzly Leaver Collet G4003g



## tomh (Nov 20, 2015)

I was told that they were no lever collet attachment for the 4003g because the outbord end of the spindle is not threaded for one.  With the prospect of taking on some work that would require repetitive work I knew it would be a lot easier with one,  So with nothing pressing I decided to make one fit.   looking at the attachments on line grizzly had one on sale for for the 14" lathe and knowing that it would be a simple as making a adapter and shorting the tube  to the correct length this would be a simple task.



Here is some photos of a leaver collet attachment on the lathe.


----------



## tomh (Nov 20, 2015)

help lol


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like it should work just fine.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 20, 2015)

Excellent work!


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 22, 2015)

Absolutely right on the money, we didn't have threaded adapters on the back of our lathes. The lever type had everything  made to work thru the lathe headstock just a pressure plate or thrust washer . Once it's installed they take less time to install then a chuck. And if your machine runs tru the 5c collet ran the same. After you run a few weeks you will wonder how you ever managed with out it. Several years ago I found my self making lots of brass and aluminum one piece cleaning rods for shotguns. Trap and skeet shooters like to take good care of there very exspensive guns. So I made up about 50 of each plus removable handle two piece take down rods. I set up my old Logan and went to work, after they were done I made it priority one the Logan was to get collets and lever set up. So all the parts are in the garage when I can get the room that's the first fix on my lathe. Keep the lever you will never regret it.


----------



## tomh (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.
Sorry for all the double photos I don't know how I did that, or how to correct it.
Silver you are so right, it cannot be overstated that the leaver collet attachment is the cats meow when it comes to quick repetitive work and stores nicely when not needed making it a nice accessory that every lathe owner should have.
Tomh


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 24, 2015)

Repetition of photos deleted.

 "Billy G


----------

